# What neck with Seafoam Green?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks to al3d I'm planning a SeaFoam green Strat, but I'm struggling with neck color.......Rosewood or Maple? Which do you guys think looks better?
The pickguard is an aged white pearoid, almost cream it's so yellowed.

Maple?









or Rosewood?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i always thought pastel colours looked best with a rosewood fretboard- but i prefer to play a maple .:smile:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

maple with seafoam.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the rose wood, I think it looks great and it gives more definition to the shape of the headstock.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

maple looks too "50's"

rosewood looks "60's"...my fav decade...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

a agree with jimi maple 50's rosewood 60's so whatever look you want


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosewood mate....pure rosewood..


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

If you're on the fence on fretboard material make your decision based on the tonal properties of the wood. Maple is usually a bit brighter and more articulate and rosewood a bit warmer and smoother. Either neck will look great in my opinion!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Maple. I want a Tele with those specs so bad. And I have no idea why...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A vintage tinted maple neck.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm a little biased but:

btw that first pic in your post doesn't look like Seafoam.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Rosewood FTW! Looks and sounds nicer to me.

Mike


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'm a little biased but:
> 
> btw that first pic in your post doesn't look like Seafoam.


Dave....Beautifull guitar man. THing with sea foam green and surf green is depending on the light you take the picts of guitar..it change a lot.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I picked rosewood, but I will always pick rosewood over maple.
I like the feel of rosewood and I don't like the feel of maple.
I do have a bass with a maple fretboard, but the strings are thick so I can't feel the maple or rosewood underneath--so no big deal.

But, with a guitar I can feel it--and actually I prefer ebony overall, but you asked for maple or rosewood.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Rosewood looks way sharper to my eye. I also prefer it personally, though maple boards look better with some colours.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

seafoam green on the left....surf green on the right...


----------

